# An opinionated view on the essential tools required for beginners to start a training program



## edwin (Nov 29, 2016)

*An opinionated view on the essential tools required for beginners to start a training program*

Hello People,

As a beginner a few years ago, I wasn't privy to good quality advice about what were the absolutely essential tools required to start bodybuilding. So, for those lost in the waste swathes of information out there not knowing what to start off with (as I was when I first started training), keep reading. For most others, I'd imagine, move along!

*N.B One tool you absolutely do NOT need as a beginner is testosterone. You will NOT gain any extra benefits using steroids at this stage. Concentrate on a very good diet, an outstanding training regime, and plenty of sleep on the nights before you workout and the nights of your workouts.*

1. Camera
If you don’t have a reference for what your body looked like before you started working out, it's surprisingly difficult to appreciate how much your body has changed over time. The camera in your smartphone is perfectly fine.

2. Gripper
A weak grip makes it increasingly difficult to perform exercises as you progress to heavier weights. It results in prematurely reaching strength plateaus on many of your exercises. The importance of building grip strength is well known in the sport of powerlifting but it is oddly missing from almost all beginning bodybuilding advice. Specifically, an underdeveloped grip makes it hard to perform heavy upper back, trapezius, and forearm exercises. A weak grip forces tension into your forearms, which consequently have difficulty sustaining the stress of a full workout. This makes it hard to finish all your exercises with proper form.
Each gripper you buy will have a fixed force, and most brands have three force levels. Men with average-sized hands should start with the trainer level. Women with average-sized hands grips should start with the guide level. Work your way through to the next two levels, if necessary.

3. Body tape measure
You can use a body tape to detect if you are failing to gain muscle after each workout.

4. High-end scale
You'll need to know your body weight to calculate the calories you should eat per day.
Beware: this will set you back about $100 (but they are well worth the price) and they measure body fat and graph your weight change over time.

5. Blender
You'll be blending protein powder with milk or water a lot, amongst other things. So investing in a very good brand will go a lot further than a cheaper one.

6. Magnet weights
Magnet weights help you when you have a hard time lifting heavy weights. On most gym equipment, weights increase in 5lbs (2.2kg) increments. This is historically arbitrary; just because you lifted 20lbs in a previous workout doesn’t mean that you're going to lift 25lbs the next time you step into a gym. Sometimes we can only increment by 2.5lbs, and that's fine! This is where 1.25lb or 2.5lb magnet weights come in: They are small magnets that attach to weights to increase their heaviness by 2.5lbs or 1.25lbs. Keep one on you at the gym so you can slap it onto a dumbbell, barbell, or rack when a 5lbs increment is too heavy. If you're using a dumbbell, you can slap a 1.25lbs magnet weight on each side to increase by a total of 2.5lbs.

7. Protein
You will need between $70-$100 a month in protein supplements. Take whey protein if you’re not lactose intolerant or vegan. Otherwise, take rice protein. Rice protein is as effective as whey protein thanks to its balanced amino acid profile. The effectiveness of casein protein is open to a lot of debate within the scientific community, so best to stay away from it as a beginner.

8. Creatine
Only men need this; research shows women don't benefit much from it. Research is inconclusive about how creatine actually improves muscle size gains, but what is conclusive is that it does.

9. Citrulline malate (optional)
Citrulline malate has been demonstrated to significantly increase the volume of sets (we’re talking an extra 50%) you can perform in a workout session. So, in those months where you're working on your cuts, it'd be a good idea to take this. There is no benefit to taking CM when not performing high-intensity, high-set workouts.

10. A gym pass!
Unless you're (1) a loner and (2) very rich, you're better off training in the midst of other bodybuilders in a well-equipped gym. In my experience nothing beats the friendliness of a gym.

11. Weightlifting belt
A lot of experienced weightlifters use it at all times when they're inside a gym. It is remarkable how easy it is to pull a back muscle when you doing something as mundane as lifting a (light) dumbbell from the floor to its station!

12. Weightlifting gloves
This will help with your grip and will protect the skin on your palms.

13. Rucksack
Sounds obvious, right? They're much better at holding things like weightlifting belts, gloves, magnetic weights, etc. than (plastic) carrier bags!

That's it...I think!


----------



## Milo (Nov 29, 2016)

Are you a female


----------



## CardinalJacked (Nov 29, 2016)

edwin said:


> 12. Weightlifting gloves
> This will help with your grip and will protect the skin on your palms.



dafuq? 


10char


----------



## Seeker (Nov 29, 2016)

Milo said:


> Are you a female



Edwin? Would you date a female called Edwin?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Edwin? Would you date a female called Edwin?



If she gave good head I would


----------



## bigdog (Nov 29, 2016)

bro bundy said:


> if she gave good head i would


if she gave good head and liked anal i would...


----------



## edwin (Nov 29, 2016)

Am I in the wrong place? This man, edwin, didn't offend anyone, did he?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2016)

edwin said:


> Am I in the wrong place? This man, edwin, didn't offend anyone, did he?



You may have offended some by suggesting you NEED whey protein and lifting gloves (bitch mittens) among other things.


----------



## DF (Nov 29, 2016)

edwin said:


> Am I in the wrong place? This man, edwin, didn't offend anyone, did he?



Most would make their first post an introduction.  I'm sure a few would find that some of your items are not needed for a beginner.  
Do


----------



## edwin (Nov 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You may have offended some by suggesting you NEED whey protein and lifting gloves (bitch mittens) among other things.



Gosh! The heavy price one pays for being a newbie to a forum. (Joke.) I guess I lack etiquette, but I'm a fast learner. Thanks for that.


----------



## Milo (Nov 29, 2016)

Nah Edwin. No offense taken. These ain't the type of dudes that like to wear gloves and count their asparagus (for the most part). Most the dudes here have ripped hands, callused backs, and shitty rice burner cars.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2016)

edwin said:


> Hello People,
> 
> As a beginner a few years ago, I wasn't privy to good quality advice about what were the absolutely essential tools required to start bodybuilding. So, for those lost in the waste swathes of information out there not knowing what to start off with (as I was when I first started training), keep reading. For most others, I'd imagine, move along!
> 
> ...




I inserted some comments above.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2016)

Milo said:


> Nah Edwin. No offense taken. These ain't the type of dudes that like to wear gloves and count their asparagus (for the most part). Most the dudes here have ripped hands, callused backs, and shitty rice burner cars.



Count their asparagus lololololol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2016)

Owned by the ginger man


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2016)

I put magnet weights on my Weiner. This is a long lived tradition in Africa and those kneegrows have enormous weiners


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I put magnet weights on my Weiner. This is a long lived tradition in Africa and those kneegrows have enormous weiners



You start with american magnets than move up to tortoises and crocodiles....


----------



## stonetag (Nov 30, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> You start with american magnets than move up to tortoises and crocodiles....



Crocodile's hanging off your wang will make you tough, I don't care who you are.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 30, 2016)

View attachment 3462


10 char......


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2016)

edwin said:


> Am I in the wrong place? This man, edwin, didn't offend anyone, did he?


Na, you're fine..I think. You kind of ran into a buzz saw with that being your first post. You do have some good points and I hope that was well thought out on your own and not an internet cut and paste.

I'll help you out because that's the nice kind of guy I am. Post up some noods of a former GF and all will be forgiven. Trust me.....



bigdog said:


> if she gave good head and liked anal i would...



God damn beat me to it!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 30, 2016)

Edwin Scissor Hands


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 30, 2016)

View attachment 3465


Welcome to UGBB.  Pretty sure what you need is access to weights and food. POB's comments pretty much sums up the rest.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 30, 2016)

^^^ All you need is dedication and a work ethic. The results will come.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 1, 2016)

Way tuh go edwin tell it like it is bruh!

View attachment 3480


----------



## big_lifts (Dec 1, 2016)

ecksrated said:


> i put magnet weights on my weiner. This is a long lived tradition in africa and those kneegrows have enormous weiners



lmfaooooo!!!!


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 1, 2016)

If I were you, after this first post, I would create a new profile and start fresh. ^^"


----------



## M_T Pockets (Dec 2, 2016)

You didnt post that you need to train in clogs


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 2, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> If I were you, after this first post, I would create a new profile and start fresh. ^^"



Not a bad idea


----------

